# New TTOC members & self print A4 flyer....



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Anyone who still wants to register their interest, can do so, by clicking on this link This simply replaces the last email form ([email protected]). If you have already registered your interest, you DO NOT need to do it again....

Also the final version of the flyer is attached


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've done a 'few' tonight. I've printed out about 200 sheets of A3 with 4 on. So that's about 800 so far.

however, While waiting for the rest to print out I thought I may as well start slicing the ones I had - so I've cut out about 120 sheets (x4) so we currently have about 480 flyers cut out.

And now my fingers ache. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

;D ;D ;D

Cheers Kell!!! Although it will take Jonah about 5 minutes to do the lot on his industrial guillotine : : : :


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Kell print as many as u like i'll collect em on sat and cut them on monday then get them to where ever in the week or weekend


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

cool - I'll just keep printing them out during the week and drop them off with Thorney on thursday/Friday.

And I'll stop cutting them then. ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi - I counted a dozen TTs in the Car Park at work today. Where could I pick some flyers up from - happy to distribute ?

ps I did fill in the 'interested form' but haven't had the stuff through yet - will join when I get it.
Rob


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We will distribute some in the membership packs. These will be sent out a few weeks after each owner subscribes. This can't happen until we have our secure server up. This will happen shortly :-/

In the meantime you can print the flyers off yourself or if you come along to the Midnight London meet you MAY be able to pick some up from myself....

Oh and if you are the Rob that could have horses in his "Paddock", then you applied about 4 times ;D ;D ;D and YES I saw them all! : ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Also the final version of the flyer is attached


This link is not working. Where can I find the flyer?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'll take a look and see what the problem is this afternoon.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry Mark . Its still not working..


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

That's probably 'cos I've been looking for a job and not trying to fix the link


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Chairman of the TTOC - who needs a proper job!!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well if they give me 80k annually, then I'll do the job full time :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've found the link problem, will fix it tomorrow. I'm out in the morning, so will do it mid afternoon.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Well if they give me 80k annually, then I'll do the job full time :


Gosh, you are high maintenance to need soooo much money!! ;D
And the TTOC is a worthwhile cause too......
I await the flyer's return!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Try this link 

Also the final version of the flyer is attached


----------



## GPJ (Apr 15, 2003)

Nice flyer, but shouldn't there be a 'do' in the first paragraph...

Join the TT owners club and you can *do* just that.

...sorry to be a pedant.

Gavin


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks for the pointer ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Gavin - I read that wrong to begin with. I thought you said there *shouldn't* be a 'do' in the first paragraph.

Which worried me somewhat - given that I've printed out about 2,000 flyers.

Thankfully - it's in the original MAC version that I've been using. :


----------



## GPJ (Apr 15, 2003)

I'd be happy to print, cut and distribute some.

Admittedly most of the TTs I see are moving fairly rapidly around the M60, and a leaflet under their wiper might pose a problem, what with restricted elbow clearance from a coupe window at 70+ mph... but I'm happy to tag any stationary TTs if you point me to a version of the flyer that you'd like me to use.

Best regards
Gavin


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The 'official' ones are the ones that I'm printing out at work (only because I have access to a decent printer and some top quality paper) are being cut out with an industrial guillotine and will be included in the member's packs when we go live.

In the meantime, the one that is linked to above is as near as damnit to the finished thing that it makes no odds. So if you want any, then feel free to use that.


----------

